# Blend Cafe and Kitchen



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

I am sitting in Blend in Wandsworth Common, in a familiar cafe with new owners.

The current layout and ethos has not changed but this must be the 3rd or 4th lot of cafe owners in the past 2 years since we moved from the area.

The cafe is accompanied by a great deli selection and a well stocked selection of epicurian delights, cakes, breads, muffins and pastries.

There is one large communal table that can seat 20 and conversation flows freely with other guests.

Serving Illy, the cafe could do themselves a favour and support UK micro-roasters which would in this case be a better match to their 'organic, hand-made' image throughout the rest of the store.

The cafes in nearby Balham appear to have changed recently too, so next time my wife gets her hair cut I will try out a new cafe in SW12 or SW17.


----------

